# Airline Miles



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

So, per recommendation from Mr. Jed, I am going to get an credit card with airline miles as rewards. Which one do you guys use? What about it best suites you? I'm thinking about the Venture One, so has anyone had any experience with this one? 

Are there any snags or tricks to using these that I need to watch out for/utilize?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I travel a lot for work. The card I use for all my expenses is the Barclay Arrival card.

http://www.barclaycardarrival.com


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I travel a lot for work. The card I use for all my expenses is the Barclay Arrival card.
> 
> Barclaycard Arrival - Travel Rewards Credit Card With Double Miles


Do you use the 2x miles card or the no annual fee card?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm using the 2x card right now because I got it free for the first year. I'll do the math after the first year and see if it's worth the fee or not. If it's not, I'll just switch it over to the free card. With as much traveling as I do, I suspect it'll probably be worth it for me.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

I cancel or reopen about 2 cards a year and check out this site to find out the best airline deals.

Maximize frequent flyer miles, credit card points and hotel points - The Points Guy

I had an American Airlines AAdvanttage card, I cancelled it, then signed up a month later and got 50K miles.

I signed up for a US Air credit card for 50K miles.

After the merger, I just got 100K miles. I haven't paid for a flight in 3 years. This is easy to do and I have been doing it for years.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Southwests card works well for me...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use the barclay card also and it is awesome you can use the points on anything you want. Plus you get 10% back when you use your points, making it one of the best cards out there.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

What kind of credit does the Barclay require? I started building mine a few months ago and I almost have it to 720, but I don't know how long it will take? Is that high enough to apply?:dunno:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

thefork said:


> I cancel or reopen about 2 cards a year and check out this site to find out the best airline deals.
> 
> Maximize frequent flyer miles, credit card points and hotel points - The Points Guy
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, how is your credit? It was my understanding that this practice would hurt your credit scores even if everything else was fine and you paid off the cards normally (i.e. monthly).


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

Kenai said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how is your credit? It was my understanding that this practice would hurt your credit scores even if everything else was fine and you paid off the cards normally (i.e. monthly).


My credit is 800+. Hard inquiries can have a temporary effect on your credit but it isn't substantial or permanent. I do it2-3 times a year to bank 100-150k free miles every year. U r correct u can't go crazy w it. I monitor the link I posted above and wait for at least deals that get me 40k miles at least. Sometimes I call to cancel a miles card and citi offered me 25k miles to keep it open.

Going to Europe every year and skiing in Colorado on free flights rocks.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

thefork said:


> I cancel or reopen about 2 cards a year and check out this site to find out the best airline deals.
> 
> Maximize frequent flyer miles, credit card points and hotel points - The Points Guy
> 
> ...


right-on. Imma check this out!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

thefork said:


> My credit is 800+. Hard inquiries can have a temporary effect on your credit but it isn't substantial or permanent. I do it2-3 times a year to bank 100-150k free miles every year. U r correct u can't go crazy w it. I monitor the link I posted above and wait for at least deals that get me 40k miles at least. Sometimes I call to cancel a miles card and citi offered me 25k miles to keep it open.
> 
> Going to Europe every year and skiing in Colorado on free flights rocks.


Great info. Thanks.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> So, per recommendation from Mr. Jed, I am going to get an credit card with airline miles as rewards. Which one do you guys use? What about it best suites you? I'm thinking about the Venture One, so has anyone had any experience with this one?
> 
> Are there any snags or tricks to using these that I need to watch out for/utilize?


Just check to see if the airlines have a lot of flights that go through your local airport. Southwest and JetBlue cards are good, but not if you aren't in one of their route cities!


----------

